# Where can I buy gestone?



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

Could you help me on where I can buy gestone injections 100mg/ml I'm desperate for it and no chemist seem to be stocking it?

Thanks
Chris x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a national manufacturing problem with gestone at the moment. It is very hard to get hold of.

In the IVF general chit chat board there is a thread - ''where to buy cheap drugs'' and some of the girls there have been discussing supplies on around page 82. Certain clinics seem to be supplying an imported product from Italy called prontogest. I don't have any personal information on this product and have not seen it, but from what they are saying it seems to be an oily progesterone injection.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.972

There are pharmacies mentioned on the thread that have supplied this product and the pharmacist in that pharmacy should be able to tell you if it is suitable as an alternative. It would depend on whether your doctor was prepared to supply you with an unlicensed import on prescription.


----------

